
Mozilla Turns to Volunteers for Firefox Bug Hunting After Layoffs - pier25
https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-turns-to-firefox-volunteers-for-bug-hunting-after-layoffs-529009.shtml
======
sidlls
Of course they would. There are plenty of developers who view recognition in
lieu of compensation as a valuable trade for this labor.

